# PP Recent Sales



## OJRG (Oct 14, 2021)

Would anyone mind sharing any recent experiences or knowledge of prices in Hyatt Piñon Pointe. First TS and looking at a Gold Annual week 2/2. Originally though of buying at HBK since we live close but their MF are so high for points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 15, 2021)

OJRG said:


> Would anyone mind sharing any recent experiences or knowledge of prices in Hyatt Piñon Pointe. First TS and looking at a Gold Annual week 2/2. Originally though of buying at HBK since we live close but their MF are so high for points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't buy less than 1880 pts. I have seen 2000 pt weeks for around 6,000 recently. We bought ours awhile ago paid 8,000 for 2000 pt week and 3,000 for an 1880 week


----------



## scoutings (Oct 15, 2021)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I wouldn't buy less than 1880 pts. I have seen 2000 pt weeks for around 6,000 recently. We bought ours awhile ago paid 8,000 for 2000 pt week and 3,000 for an 1880 week


My numbers are $5-6k for Diamond and about $3-4k for Platinum. Consider, for instance:









						HYATT RESIDNECE CLUB WILD OAK, 2,000 POINTS, PLATINUM, ANNUAL,TIMESHARE FOR SALE  | eBay
					

The 2000 Hyatt Points can be used for 18 months at any of the Hyatt Resorts. The points are always deposited one year before your Fixed week which is Week: 33 for this contract and good for 6 months after.



					www.ebay.com
				




There seems to be some consensus that it's been an unusual year and there's been a lot of demand/higher prices.

I say all this because I would be more concerned about 1. the ability to get and resell a PP Gold (depending on how much you pay) and 2. your satisfaction with what you get, such as the ability to book @ HBK when you want to go, e.g. availability.


----------



## OJRG (Oct 15, 2021)

scoutings said:


> My numbers are $5-6k for Diamond and about $3-4k for Platinum. Consider, for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you think buying at HBK might be a safer bet? The MF on a studio at HBK is $2048 a year and comes with 1100 points round about. HBK has 1/20 shares so you get fixed week winter, floating week summer, 3 or 4 day week in Mountain Season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoutings (Oct 16, 2021)

OJRG said:


> First TS


I was anxious to get a timeshare when I started my research back in June. I still don't have one, but I've learned a lot along the way.

I think you should wait. 1. Keep doing the research. 2. Wait for prices to come down.


----------



## PerryKing (Oct 27, 2021)

HBK ??  Where is that ?  I think you mean:  HMSS  ... Right ?  in Breckenridge.


----------



## OJRG (Oct 27, 2021)

HBK is Hyatt RC Beaver Creek in Avon, Co. Park Hyatt Beaver Creek (with some HRV units) is also there in Avon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathways (Oct 28, 2021)

OJRG said:


> HBK is Hyatt RC Beaver Creek in Avon, Co. Park Hyatt Beaver Creek (with some HRV units) is also there in Avon.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



HBK is the II code.  Very few of the II codes are what HRC owners use for reference.  For ex: We all use HBH for the Beach House in KW. The II code is HYB.

I think there are only 3 or 4 II codes that match what most owners use.


----------



## PerryKing (Nov 1, 2021)

Yes  ..that's also  my point.  Hyatt Beaver Creek is HML i.e. (Hyatt Mountain Lodge. )   and then there is the Hyatt RC,  Park Hyatt Residences,  and neither one of these are actually or technically in Avon.

Just FYI for all !


----------

